# Friend needs help, you gotta see this!



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I had posted about this a little before but I had no idea it was this bad. He has moon sand and using RO water and excel.

Told him to use tap water for the minerals and stop excel for a while.

I have never seen fungus like this before. He says the plants are all melting. They were shipped a while back but it was a little cold which can cause some damage. Also excel can melt plants at times.

Is there anything else? Any ideas?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

A few ideas I told him

one, add some hydrogen peroxide, about a cap full or two if no fish

second idea is draining and refilling the tank with untreated tap water, assuming no fish.

I actually suggested doing both of these 30 min apart.

Another option, assuming no fish is adding a quarter cup of bleach, waiting 1 min and draining and refilling the tank.

Trying to save the plants


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Is that a lettuce leaf in the middle of the tank?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

probably a dieing plant


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I suspect the tank is not cycled. There are not enough bacteria to compete with fungi feeding on sugars released by dieing plants.
I always get fungus on driftwood in new setups. I manually remove it if possible and will not appear again when the tank is balanced.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Jaysan said:


> Is that a lettuce leaf in the middle of the tank?


I agree, looks like it. also has a rock? or snail on it lol.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That is really sad to see. Has he done any of the things suggested so far ? Excel can damage plants but usually only if it's used at much higher dosages than are listed on the bottle and then you'd expect the most susceptible plants to melt right to the roots pretty quickly, not this floaty crap all over.

I'd be tempted to try the bleach, it's well known for its effect on most fungi, but it can also damage plants. Though at this point surely it's more important to get rid of the fungus.


----------

